
Why I hate iOS as a developer - pier25
https://medium.com/@Pier/why-i-hate-ios-as-a-developer-459c182e8a72
======
andrew_shini
You're right but I feel that the App Store has on average better quality apps
compared to Google Play. It could be that not many people would go through the
trouble to get their app to the App Store unless they're serious about it.
Plus there is also the yearly fee which enforces this even more.

I could be wrong but I would think that Apple uses the yearly fee to pay for
the people that review the apps before they are published on the app store.
Whereas on Google Play it's more an automated process.

~~~
pier25
> the App Store has on average better quality apps compared to Google Play

As a user I find good and bad apps on both platforms. From my personal
experience I don't see any benefit in Apple's policies. Quite the contrary.
For example you get automatic refunds in the Play Store, no questions asked.

Also, the quality of Android apps has been going up since Lollipop and the
introduction of material design. I was an iOS fanboy not so long ago, but now
I'm really happy with Android.

As a developer, working for Android is a joy compared to iOS.

------
msie
"You have to pay money for the privilege of being an iOS developer. It’s not
enough that Apple forces you to compile on an actual overpriced Apple computer
or that you have to endure all these problems."

You don't have to pay money to use Xcode or the iOS SDK. This is whining. You
are not forced to do anything. You can live a happy life not doing iOS
development. One could say that you have to pay money to learn/do programming,
period.

~~~
pier25
> You don't have to pay money to use Xcode or the iOS SDK

You are not going very far away by deploying apps on the simulator. You can't
even test on a real device without paying the fee.

> You can live a happy life not doing iOS development

As a mobile developer? Not really, at least not where I live.

Users are both on iOS and Android. I'm not so stubborn as to ignore that
truth.

~~~
andrew_shini
You can actually test on a real device without paying the fee now.

